# Got My 1st Job



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I reached Sydney last week.(24/7/2013) and started searching immediately. Registered for Medicare, got TFN and bank account.
Started applying for jobs through Seek.Couple of recruiters arranged interviews for next week.But what worked for me is applying through Gumtree. My specialization is IT Sales.Had to go down 2 notches after i got rejected for management roles.I got a call yesterday to attend the interview and i got through.They are a small IT company with a very nice premises liked it.Yet to say yes.Going to wait till next week and attend the other interviews also and decide.All i can say is believe in self and be confident no matter what.Market will always have highs and lows.Need to have very good communication skills to and flexibility crack any kind of market.

Regards
Meg


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Congratulations megha!!!!
Its really heartening to see such positive posts...

I am here since July 3rd... Yet to crack it though!!!

All the best...


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Congratulations megha!!!!
> Its really heartening to see such positive posts...
> 
> I am here since July 3rd... Yet to crack it though!!!
> ...


Try gumtree.Many employers directly post their adds there so that they can avoid recruitment charges.All the best.

Meg


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

CongrAts on UR first job in Ausi


----------



## AUS2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I reached Sydney last week.(24/7/2013) and started searching immediately. Registered for Medicare, got TFN and bank account.
> Started applying for jobs through Seek.Couple of recruiters arranged interviews for next week.But what worked for me is applying through Gumtree. My specialization is IT Sales.Had to go down 2 notches after i got rejected for management roles.I got a call yesterday to attend the interview and i got through.They are a small IT company with a very nice premises liked it.Yet to say yes.Going to wait till next week and attend the other interviews also and decide.All i can say is believe in self and be confident no matter what.Market will always have highs and lows.Need to have very good communication skills to and flexibility crack any kind of market.
> ...


Congrats megha!!! I am moving to Mel with my husband in September...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear Meg,
Hope you will continue posting here which will enthuse us continuously.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I reached Sydney last week.(24/7/2013) and started searching immediately. Registered for Medicare, got TFN and bank account.
> Started applying for jobs through Seek.Couple of recruiters arranged interviews for next week.But what worked for me is applying through Gumtree. My specialization is IT Sales.Had to go down 2 notches after i got rejected for management roles.I got a call yesterday to attend the interview and i got through.They are a small IT company with a very nice premises liked it.Yet to say yes.Going to wait till next week and attend the other interviews also and decide.All i can say is believe in self and be confident no matter what.Market will always have highs and lows.Need to have very good communication skills to and flexibility crack any kind of market.
> ...


whats the job description like?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

thats great news


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats....


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

mindfreak said:


> whats the job description like?


Territory Manager.Will be managing IT Sales for a segment.

Regards
Meghana


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I reached Sydney last week.(24/7/2013) and started searching immediately. Registered for Medicare, got TFN and bank account.
> Started applying for jobs through Seek.Couple of recruiters arranged interviews for next week.But what worked for me is applying through Gumtree. My specialization is IT Sales.Had to go down 2 notches after i got rejected for management roles.I got a call yesterday to attend the interview and i got through.They are a small IT company with a very nice premises liked it.Yet to say yes.Going to wait till next week and attend the other interviews also and decide.All i can say is believe in self and be confident no matter what.Market will always have highs and lows.Need to have very good communication skills to and flexibility crack any kind of market.
> ...



Congrats Megha :clap2:


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Awesome. Great! 

Can you please tell me how was the interview conducted?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations Megha


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats Megha.. There were many threads speaking about unemployment and difficulties in getting a job.. your thread is refreshing.. :clap2:


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Vijay24 said:


> Awesome. Great!
> 
> Can you please tell me how was the interview conducted?


For this job i applied through Gumtree. My resume was pretty with my previous company's branding etc.So it got picked up by them.The National sales manager called me up and asked me about my previous role and my tenure in my previous company.Told him about my experience relating it to his posting.Managed to strike a rapport.He called me for the interview the next day.He asked me few basic situation/behavioral interview questions.I asked him about the company and the business model etc.He took me on a tour.Introduced me to the CEO and the team,showed me the gym,pantry etc.I liked them.Asked me for refrences. Gave them.He gave me the offer letter.I told him i will get back around Tuesday.If they call you for the interview you are in already.Except they just want to check if you will fit the team and your communication skills.

Apart from this i have applied about 60 jobs through Seek.I was a program manager in Dell till a month ago.Applied for program manager roles,Sales Analysts role and Manager roles.Did not get even a single hit.They need some one with local expertience for these roles.Modified my resume for account management role which i did 4 years back and started getting good response.6 recruiters called and 2 of them forwarded my resume to 4 companies and 3 interviews are scheduled for Monday and Tuesday.But i think im going to stick with the 1st one cos at this point i really don't want to take too much of tension.Pay is good and like the team.Will get local experience as territory manager.Can move in to my desired role down the lane in 6 months.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> For this job i applied through Gumtree. My resume was pretty with my previous company's branding etc.So it got picked up by them.The National sales manager called me up and asked me about my previous role and my tenure in my previous company.Told him about my experience relating it to his posting.Managed to strike a rapport.He called me for the interview the next day.He asked me few basic situation/behavioral interview questions.I asked him about the company and the business model etc.He took me on a tour.Introduced me to the CEO and the team,showed me the gym,pantry etc.I liked them.Asked me for refrences. Gave them.He gave me the offer letter.I told him i will get back around Tuesday.If they call you for the interview you are in already.Except they just want to check if you will fit the team and your communication skills.


Lovely. Excellent way to start. Thanks for the detailed response...
All the best


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratulations Megha....


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Wonderful. Congratulations. I remember so many of your posts. What an inspiration.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> For this job i applied through Gumtree. My resume was pretty with my previous company's branding etc.So it got picked up by them.The National sales manager called me up and asked me about my previous role and my tenure in my previous company.Told him about my experience relating it to his posting.Managed to strike a rapport.He called me for the interview the next day.He asked me few basic situation/behavioral interview questions.I asked him about the company and the business model etc.He took me on a tour.Introduced me to the CEO and the team,showed me the gym,pantry etc.I liked them.Asked me for refrences. Gave them.He gave me the offer letter.I told him i will get back around Tuesday.If they call you for the interview you are in already.Except they just want to check if you will fit the team and your communication skills.
> 
> Apart from this i have applied about 60 jobs through Seek.I was a program manager in Dell till a month ago.Applied for program manager roles,Sales Analysts role and Manager roles.Did not get even a single hit.They need some one with local expertience for these roles.Modified my resume for account management role which i did 4 years back and started getting good response.6 recruiters called and 2 of them forwarded my resume to 4 companies and 3 interviews are scheduled for Monday and Tuesday.But i think im going to stick with the 1st one cos at this point i really don't want to take too much of tension.Pay is good and like the team.Will get local experience as territory manager.Can move in to my desired role down the lane in 6 months.


delicious. all the best


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

all the very best Megha.


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Brilliant Megha! All the best for your job and new role, am sure you will do fab


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you people


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I reached Sydney last week.(24/7/2013) and started searching immediately. Registered for Medicare, got TFN and bank account.
> Started applying for jobs through Seek.Couple of recruiters arranged interviews for next week.But what worked for me is applying through Gumtree. My specialization is IT Sales.Had to go down 2 notches after i got rejected for management roles.I got a call yesterday to attend the interview and i got through.They are a small IT company with a very nice premises liked it.Yet to say yes.Going to wait till next week and attend the other interviews also and decide.All i can say is believe in self and be confident no matter what.Market will always have highs and lows.Need to have very good communication skills to and flexibility crack any kind of market.
> ...


Congrats megha!!!


----------



## Pokermaster (Aug 4, 2013)

congrats  not many peeps can achieve that in short period of time in new country ...
superb...


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Pokermaster said:


> congrats  not many peeps can achieve that in short period of time in new country ...
> superb...


ya congrats on success. Also I was working on my CV and realized Auzi ppl like long long CV's is that true. Can you guide me how I should shape my CV. I am Sr Project manager (IT/ Agile) with 9 years of exp.

Currently in Pakistan planing to travel soon. Also can i buy Aus skype number and give address of my uncle's residence where i will be staying. Will that help but for sure I wont be lieing and would clealy state that currently im in Pakistan and will be travelling soon on my PR.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> ya congrats on success. Also I was working on my CV and realized Auzi ppl like long long CV's is that true. Can you guide me how I should shape my CV. I am Sr Project manager (IT/ Agile) with 9 years of exp.
> 
> Currently in Pakistan planing to travel soon. Also can i buy Aus skype number and give address of my uncle's residence where i will be staying. Will that help but for sure I wont be lieing and would clealy state that currently im in Pakistan and will be travelling soon on my PR.


It is actually the contrary. They do not want lenghty life telling stories on the Resumes.
You need to go straight to the point, and only detail the more relevant experiences. Just bullet point the others.
You can find few samples on the net.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Although, if the recruiter is a foreigner, this might differ of course.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> ya congrats on success. Also I was working on my CV and realized Auzi ppl like long long CV's is that true. Can you guide me how I should shape my CV. I am Sr Project manager (IT/ Agile) with 9 years of exp.
> 
> Currently in Pakistan planing to travel soon. Also can i buy Aus skype number and give address of my uncle's residence where i will be staying. Will that help but for sure I wont be lieing and would clealy state that currently im in Pakistan and will be travelling soon on my PR.


Hello Topgun,

Keep the resume short at the max to 5 pages.They are concerned only about your experience in the feild and most recent experience.Bullet points on roles and responsibilities and then 2 sentences for each projects that you have done on what you achieved in your projects.Make it look attractive by putting the results.Keep older roles very short.Use the 1st page of your resume wisely as they look at the 1st page and read on if its good.Cover letter is very important.It should mention what you will bring to the company.What is the goodness of hiring you.Try to relate it to the job description.
Skype number ? mmm I'm little skeptic about it.What i did is i started networking with recruiters and senior managers in the organisations that i want to apply.And just made my plan stronger and stronger.The recruiters are not interested if you are not on shore.
Have 4-5 versions of your resume.For example: My most recent Program Manager resume , Sales Analyst before that, SME/Sales coach before that and Account management.Started applying for the roles in the same order.Did not get many hits for 1st 2 but got responses for last 2.For senior positions they want someone with local experience.Start at lower positions after 6 months or 1 years with your local experience combined with prior experience you will ger management roles easily.

All the best,

Regards
Meg


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey !

Great News. Congrats :clap2:

Just a piece of advice needed: me and my husband will be moving next year. We both are into IT. I have 2.5 yr experience in business analysis, and my husband has 6+ years experience in QA (automation and manual), project management and QA consultant. 

How should we move about with applying? Any links for making a good cover letter and resumes? Or can you share some? 

Any preparations that we should start doing (like certifications, money saving, netowrking etc) ?


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ambe said:


> Hey !
> 
> Great News. Congrats :clap2:
> 
> ...


Certifications: PMP, ITIL and Prince 2.
Saving : Save atleast 10k AUD as a back up money.
Networking: Through linked in
Resumes and Cover letter: Look up Australian format Resumes and cover letters online.Be creative and add your own touches to make it attractive and unique.
Research and Plan Plan Plan, Prepare prepare prepare is the trick.


----------



## oozman (Jul 24, 2013)

congrats


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Megha09 said:


> Certifications: PMP, ITIL and Prince 2.
> Saving : Save atleast 10k AUD as a back up money.
> Networking: Through linked in
> Resumes and Cover letter: Look up Australian format Resumes and cover letters online.Be creative and add your own touches to make it attractive and unique.
> Research and Plan Plan Plan, Prepare prepare prepare is the trick.


Nice. whats more worth in Aus PMP vs Prince 2.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Nice. whats more worth in Aus PMP vs Prince 2.


Both are equally good


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats Meghana on your first job.

Your posts are truly helpful to pupil like me who are are actively looking for jobs in AUS.
Please keep sharing your advises and suggestions on this thread.

Anybody here who are looking for jobs in Telecom space to be more focus especially on 
Intelligent Networks(IN Platforms)
Telecom Mediation
OSS/BSS 
SS7 stack
GSM architecture, CAMEL protocol..etc

Am looking for job in above skilled areas. If any one is looking for jobs in similar areas. Please PM me.

I wish everyone on this thread good luck. 
Happy hunting 

Cheers


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrats Megha!  I've been following your posts and it feels good to see an active member helping others! Once again an example, that people tend to scare others mentioning about poor job market. Taking a step, or two back to get a foot in the market and getting local experience helps!  All the very best!


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you Megha for sharing your experience. I have been applying for jobs for the last few weeks and have an interview next week. I am very stressed and have been preparing for the last few days, but I can't seem to concentrate on anything. I don't have much experience with job interviews (especially via Skype), but hopefully I will make a positive impression:fingerscrossed:

Luckily, at the time of the interview both me and recruiter will be in USA, so at least I don't have to worry about time difference, internet connection etc. 

I plan to move in December, so it would be really great if I could get a job before!


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats Megha!!!

In the current situation.. It's actually nice to see people saying some positive news. 

And the thread is very informative for people who are planning to search for jobs.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

All the best.Interview tip.Preparation is the key.Look up for the questions online.They mostly stick to the general questions and behavioral questions.Practice.They will look at your confidence,communication and relevant experience.

Im settling in my new Job.Need to wear Formals everyday.Hate it.Sydney as a city is very beautiful,clean and fresh.But im yet to enjoy as i have a lot to do before my hubby and daughter come here.Right now im in a stage wondering why all this effort when we are leading a super comfortable life in Manila/India.Daily commuting in a train and coming back and cooking and eating and going to sleep and wake up again and repeat the process.

But then realised that settling in a new country is never easy but once you settle down its a bliss.This happened with me in Manila too. 1st few months i wondered is it worth leaving a comfortable life in India and settle in Manila and blah blah blah.But that was the best decision taken by my husband by taking that promotion to Manila.It changed our perspective towards life and really enjoyed the city and its comforts.I believe given time once we settle down im sure this will be an better decision than Manila cos we will be able to provide our daughter with the best start possible and work life balance for ourselves.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Need to wear Formals everyday.Hate it.


+1.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> All the best.Interview tip.Preparation is the key.Look up for the questions online.They mostly stick to the general questions and behavioral questions.Practice.They will look at your confidence,communication and relevant experience.
> 
> Im settling in my new Job.Need to wear Formals everyday.Hate it.Sydney as a city is very beautiful,clean and fresh.But im yet to enjoy as i have a lot to do before my hubby and daughter come here.Right now im in a stage wondering why all this effort when we are leading a super comfortable life in Manila/India.Daily commuting in a train and coming back and cooking and eating and going to sleep and wake up again and repeat the process.
> 
> But then realised that settling in a new country is never easy but once you settle down its a bliss.This happened with me in Manila too. 1st few months i wondered is it worth leaving a comfortable life in India and settle in Manila and blah blah blah.But that was the best decision taken by my husband by taking that promotion to Manila.It changed our perspective towards life and really enjoyed the city and its comforts.I believe given time once we settle down im sure this will be an better decision than Manila cos we will be able to provide our daughter with the best start possible and work life balance for ourselves.


Congratulation Megha, good to know you are really doing well. Could you please suggest the best ( in term of Connectivity, Safety, Hospital) areas to live in Sydney expecting Job in CBD area. 

Secondly how you managing your accommodation sharing or with friend or family.


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> All the best.Interview tip.Preparation is the key.Look up for the questions online.They mostly stick to the general questions and behavioral questions.Practice.They will look at your confidence,communication and relevant experience.
> 
> Im settling in my new Job.Need to wear Formals everyday.Hate it.Sydney as a city is very beautiful,clean and fresh.But im yet to enjoy as i have a lot to do before my hubby and daughter come here.Right now im in a stage wondering why all this effort when we are leading a super comfortable life in Manila/India.Daily commuting in a train and coming back and cooking and eating and going to sleep and wake up again and repeat the process.
> 
> But then realised that settling in a new country is never easy but once you settle down its a bliss.This happened with me in Manila too. 1st few months i wondered is it worth leaving a comfortable life in India and settle in Manila and blah blah blah.But that was the best decision taken by my husband by taking that promotion to Manila.It changed our perspective towards life and really enjoyed the city and its comforts.I believe given time once we settle down im sure this will be an better decision than Manila cos we will be able to provide our daughter with the best start possible and work life balance for ourselves.


Currently you are alone.. So how did you mange ur arrival, stay and you know the basics... I mean where to start from?? 

How much of money back-up you had??

It would be same in my case... That IF I get through this day-by-day-horror-increasing visa process


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

About2013 said:


> Congratulation Megha, good to know you are really doing well. Could you please suggest the best ( in term of Connectivity, Safety, Hospital) areas to live in Sydney expecting Job in CBD area.
> 
> Secondly how you managing your accommodation sharing or with friend or family.


I'm staying with my cousin.Till i find a house.Look for a house near to the station,Most of the time it has all 3 Connectivity, Safety, Hospital but need to check.Strath feild is good in terms of connectivity,safety not sure abt hospital.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jan2Oz said:


> Currently you are alone.. So how did you mange ur arrival, stay and you know the basics... I mean where to start from??
> 
> How much of money back-up you had??
> 
> It would be same in my case... That IF I get through this day-by-day-horror-increasing visa process


Rent is the biggest expense here.you will need atleast 3k every month to survive.Since im staying with my cousin its taken care of.
In your case 1st you will need to find an accommodation online.Flat share is best fo save some money.Make sure that the house is near the station.it makes life easier .

I came to Australia with 3000$ and my back up was my hubby supporting me financially and emotionally and mentally from there.If nothing works out i would have gone back and tried later or my hubby would have tried we would have worked out something.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

First of all CONGRATULATIONS !!! and second

Now Megha find me a JOB  I am in same code as you  
but in Adelaide pls..


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Surfer127 said:


> First of all CONGRATULATIONS !!! and second
> 
> Now Megha find me a JOB  I am in same code as you
> but in Adelaide pls..


 What job are you looking for?


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> What job are you looking for?


 ICT sales.. same as yours as of now anything will do..


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Surfer127 said:


> ICT sales.. same as yours as of now anything will do..


Check in Guntree-Dont be too choosy .agter you get your experience here you can easily transfer.

Regards
Meghana


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kool thanks will start one I receive invitation


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats Megha... Feels really good to see people getting jobs..

I pray for all that they reach their destinations at a lightening speed.

Rgds, Anil


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats Megha.
Keep posting your experiences.


----------

